# Training knives



## Flatlander (Aug 6, 2004)

I am looking for aluminum trainers, cheap, ship to Canada.  Anyone have a reccommendation?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 6, 2004)

member here Jaybacca aka Jason Arnold of London ON, makes good quaility aluminum trainers various sizes.  go to his profile and email him, 

Ask Tim Hartman and Rich Parsons they both have them.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Flatlander,

Tuhon Ray Dionaldo makes quality aluminum trainers.  To see his knives, visit http://www.warriorcraft.com and www.sayoc.com.

If you are interested in ordering some of Tuhon Ray's trainers, PM me because he has been so swamped he is not taking direct orders right now.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## loki09789 (Aug 6, 2004)

Call me cheap, but I prefer to go to the local dollar store/dollar general type store and pick up the cheap knives from there, grind/smooth down the blade back to blank stock dull and work with those.  They are already in the proper shape, they have the right feel and THEY ARE CHEAP so that if one gets lost or broken who cares.

Sometimes I think the specialty market of 'training equiptment' can, at times, be enticing but a waste of money spending.

If you are dead set on purchasing a trainer, I still say buying blade blanks is the way to go.  THe wt. is real and the shapes are real as well BUT there are no edges/points to worry about.  You generally can get them in volume relatively cheap.  If you have any machine shop/school shop teacher connections, you might be able to get them to make them cheaper than you can if you try to order them as well.


----------

